# Lug Nut Torque???



## TYRFRYR (Feb 18, 2010)

Having some problems...... I'm using the torque spec for the lug nuts straight from the service manual (58 lb-ft) and I[m stripping lug nuts and stretching studs like crazy!!! 

My question is: What torque setting are you using for your lug nuts????


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 56 ft lb of torque in my book (have an 08). I dont torque the lugs ,i just tighten them until it dont go any more .have not had any probs yet . saw a guy said he touqued them to specs and the wheels fell off in the mud hole . of course some people dont know how to do it properly they do it fast and all that does is tourque their arm.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i jus tightn them to i cnt anymore ant had any problems


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i use a 14mm and a 1/2 drive rachet stop when iot gets tight drive around pasture for 15 min then retighten .. havent had any problems with that formula yet


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I tork mine to spec too but notice that the ITP lugs don't fit the threads as tight as the stocks. On some it felt like I was about to strip them but they held. I have checked them several times sense and two are not holding the tork well. I realy think its the aftermarket lugs that's the problem. If I could use the stocks...I would. I also notices there is a difference between my Snap-on tork wrench and my el-cheap-o from harbor freight. I think as long as you are above 48lbs your ok.


----------

